# RAM Upgrade: HP 250 G5



## b0s4n4c_x (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Habe mir für die Uni (zum Programmieren) das HP 250 G5 Notebook gekauft.
i5 6.Generation, 256GB SSD und 4GB DDR4 sind an Board, ich würde aber gerne weitere 4GB RAM einbauen.


Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich einen beliebigen DDR4 mit mit 4GB und gleichem Takt (2133) einbauen, oder muss es das gleiche Modell sein?
Dürfte dann wohl schwer werden genau dieses zu finden, falls es so ist...

Wäre es schlauer ein Kit mit 2 Riegeln zu kaufen und das eingebaute zu verkaufen?

Darauf werd' ich mir dann Linux Mint installieren. Kann ich Linux schon installieren und den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher nachträglich einbauen oder wird dieser dann nicht erkannt?


Vielen Dank im Voraus
LG


----------



## azzih (27. Januar 2017)

Ne brauch noch netmal gleicher Takt sein, einfach DDR4 SO-DIMM. Musst halt vorher abchecken ob das Notebook wirklich 2 RAM Steckplätze hat. Auf der Arbeit hab ich dafür ne Datenbank hier müsste ich erst googlen. Crucial und Kingston ham übrigens  Datenbanken welcher Ihrer Speicher zu welchen Notebooks kompatibel sind.


----------



## TitaniaWD (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo b0s4n4c_x, 

An deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall erst das BIOS auf neusten Stand bringen. Sehr oft heben neue BIOS Versionen Kompatibilität Unannehmlichkeiten auf.

 ''Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich einen beliebigen DDR4 mit mit 4GB und gleichem Takt (2133) einbauen, oder muss es das gleiche Modell sein?
Dürfte dann wohl schwer werden genau dieses zu finden, falls es so ist... ''

    -  in Prinzip könnten die Modelle anderes sein (nur DDR4 SDRAM, natürlich). Falls du eine Möglichkeit dasselbe RAM-Modell zu finden, würde besser sein, aber wenn nicht  - @azzih  hat dir nützliches Informationen gebeben. 

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## b0s4n4c_x (27. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, danke euch.
Auf der Homepage von HP habe ich zu dem Notebook gefunden, dass dort steht: "RAM nicht durch den Benutzer zu upgraden"

Könnte dass ein Hinweis sein, auf ein BIOS, welches nicht dafür ausgelegt ist?

LG


----------



## amdahl (27. Januar 2017)

Nein. Nur dass der Hersteller nicht vorgesehen hat dass ungeübte Bastler mit zu wenig Hintergrundwissen an der Hardware herumschrauben. Deshalb auch keine Wartungsklappe. Ein zweiter Slot ist laut Test von Notebookcheck vorhanden.

Edit: wahrscheinlich hilft dir das hier weiter:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xEn6RIb_5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## b0s4n4c_x (27. Januar 2017)

Ein sehr ähnliches Video hatte ich schon gesehen, danke!
Dann kann ich jetzt beruhigt einen mehr oder weniger beliebigen DDR4-SO DIMM 4GB Riegel dazukaufen 

Danke an euch alle!

-CLOSED-


----------



## TitaniaWD (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo nochmals,

ja, im Video wird alles übersichtlich gezeigt 

Stell bitte sicher, dass du die Batterie vor der Demontage entfernst, es ist sehr wichtig.

Und noch etwas – stell bitte sicher, dass bei zukünftigen Upgrades – die originelle Teile beiseite beibehaltet werden. Das ist für die Garantie wichtig. Sehr oft wird beim Gewährleistungsanspruch vom Hersteller benötigt, dass das Laptop mit den ursprünglich-mitgelieferten Teilen sein sollte.

lg


----------

